# Attempt at uploading a miniature on a program(usually I record my playing)



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This was a reasonably successful attempt to notate this miniature. There are some things I don't get about this program, muse score, and thus there are a few slight errors but I masked them well enough(the material makes that possible).

Composed entirely at the piano; now its finally notated.

http://musescore.com/user/24280/scores/117020

Yes, it is very mini. Enjoy.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I like it a lot!

Very good, very quirky. I've been playing it and re-playing it continuously for some minutes now (I like the way the ending matches up with the beginning when played like this), but I'm afraid I don't have much by way of constructive remarks to make.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You failed to conclusively establish A as the tonal center (ending on an A major chord and writing with 3 sharps isn't enough). In my ears, this music is more rightfully called "atonal" than anything by Schoenberg.

Edit: I'm sorry if that sounded too harsh. You have a beginning for something, but there's a break in syntax right at the end where you jump right back to an A major chord for no reason that I can hear. Maybe you should continue to develop the music into a larger piece.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Ramako. Yes, it is quirky. Its not very conventionally cohesive. I guess its more of a fragment.

Thank you for your comment, Mahlerian. However there was no intention to establish A as tonal center, it is merely notated in that key for convenience. I sort of felt it was the charm of the piece(having played it on the piano a million times...(lol), to be kind of sly like that.

I wrote this at the piano and it reflects an attempt at some slightly more mixed up harmonies than my previous efforts.

The syntax is actually fairly subtly connected on the whole, but the end is possibly abrupt. But this is more of a little experiment, and I do admit I got tired and wanted to finish it. It is the product of the way I was composing, which is at the keyboard and memorizing.

I have another piece in the works right now, on musescore.


----------

